

Your Startup Needs Employee Benefits - maxcameron
http://bigbangtechnology.com/post/your_startup_needs_employee_benefits

======
maxcameron
Our semi-new employee Liza wrote this post. She came in to help us with admin
work since we've grown to six in the past year. She's done so much for our
company, she's awesome.

Max from Big Bang

